# Limpiando el 👾 Arenero del Foro 👾



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 2, 2022)

👋🖖


----------



## J2C (Oct 2, 2022)

.



Muy buenos días​

.


----------



## Axel31 (Oct 2, 2022)

Hola  👋  👋  👋


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2022)

*Buendíe !*


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2022)

*¡ Buenas & dominicales tardes staff de areno dispersantes ! *



chclau dijo:


> *ATENCION*. Este post NO incluye fotos de niñas bonitas
> Pero no sabía donde ponerlo, y quería compartirlo con Uds., así que aquí va:
> 
> Durante mucho tiempo me pregunté, por qué, si el pico de emisión del Sol está en la región del verde, las plantas son verdes? Al ser verdes están desperdiciando la luz del sol donde ésta tiene su máximo. Nunca leí una respuesta a esa pregunta que fuera mucho más allá de "porque sí".
> ...


Comentario copiado al* lugar correcto*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 2, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!Wow , sin dudas algun esa chica es demaidamente riquississima , Jajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Grasil!


J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


! Que Teteras me quedo de agua en la boca , caso con ella haora sin nin dudar , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 2, 2022)

*Buenas Tardes !!!! 🌇

🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️👋👋👋*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2022)

Buenas tardes utospicos de miércoles . . .   . . .  digo de Doménica


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 2, 2022)

Nocturnidad y alevosía..

Oscuridad rota por ovnis Led..
Suave y relajante música de fondo..
Y aquí esperando que se cierren los párpados.. 😳😳

Salud😷s.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 2, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se puede hacer linternas, controles remotos, comandos de videojuego.
Con esos pulsadores se puede hacer cualquier cosa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2022)

Menos dormir


----------



## J2C (Oct 2, 2022)

.




>>>> . *. . .* . <<<< . . . . . . . . . . . . anañam atsaH​


.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 2, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!Es una hermosissima NENA!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 3, 2022)

Buen día luneros desparramadores de arena y palabras con fusas daltónicas e irreverentemente armoniosas... 


Andan las alergias revolucionadas.....con cuatro gotas que calleron se reactivaron los pólenes. 

Salud😷s.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2022)

*¡ Buenos, pero alunados días, staff de señores areno-dispersantes [Active_Mode_ON] !   *


----------



## el_patriarca (Oct 3, 2022)

Buenos días


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 3, 2022)

Buen dia-tarde. Buen comienzo de semana* arenos pateadores de montañita de arena

*


----------



## J2C (Oct 3, 2022)

.




Muy buenos días​


.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2022)

*Buen día violadores de la termodinámica transistorizada . . .  creadores de sueños y humo . . .  cuec !*


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 3, 2022)

*Buenos Días Arenófilos !!!! 

🙋‍♂️  🙋‍♂️  🙋‍♂️  👋  👋  👋 *


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 3, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Buen día violadores de la termodinámica transistorizada . . .  creadores de sueños y humo . . .  cuec !*


Los fabricantes, generadores, y o elaboradores de humo, somos un mal necesario.
Si no fuera por nuestra mano de obra...

Qué sería de los vendedores que en nuestros lares...



Abundan.🙄


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2022)

​


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 3, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ​


Hablando de...


Abundancia.


----------



## J2C (Oct 3, 2022)

.



A domani . . . . . . . . . . . . . >>> *. . .* <<<​


.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2022)

Acabo de comer empanadas surtidas con Cabernet Saubignon  . . .  bua quedar empachado  !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 3, 2022)

yosimiro dijo:


> Hablando de...
> 
> 
> *Abundancia.*


!La abundancia NO hace falta , Jajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Grasil!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2022)

*¡ Buenos días niños #traviesos" del arenero !   *


----------



## el_patriarca (Oct 4, 2022)

Buenos días


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 4, 2022)

🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  👋  👋  👋


----------



## Axel31 (Oct 4, 2022)

Hola  👋


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 4, 2022)

*Buenos Días ☀️☀️☀️ !!!!  😎 

👋👋👋🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2022)

*Buen mediodía a todos !*


----------



## J2C (Oct 4, 2022)

.



Buenas tardes !!!!!*!!!!!!!!!!*!!!!!​

.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2022)

Ola Manola, ckomo te ba ?


----------



## J2C (Oct 4, 2022)

.



!!!!!!!!!!!!! . . . . . . inamod A​

.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 5, 2022)

En este caso mí desempeño fue mejor a lo largo del programa, pero en el rosco la vaga estaba intratable y aún sin los errores que cometí, me hubiera boleteado igual...






En fin.


----------



## el_patriarca (Oct 5, 2022)

Buenos días


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 5, 2022)

🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  👋  👋  👋


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2022)

*¡ Buenos días arenosos !   *


----------



## J2C (Oct 5, 2022)

.



Buenos días !*!!!*!​

.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 5, 2022)

Psssssss...... 

Buenas tardes señores desparramadores de arenas movedisas.. 

No me avisó la campanilla de que ya se levantaron... 😒

Salud😷s.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2022)

*Tilin tilín tilín 🎶🎵*





J2C dijo:


> Buenos días !*!!!*!​



Subió la nalga  y bajó el roastbeef


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 5, 2022)

Dosme *no *me hace tilin.. 🤣🤣


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2022)

Ahora si te va a hacer TILÍNTILÍN . . .  necesito ayuda para desatar a una joven yoguista 



Oculto: Mujer atascada


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 5, 2022)

Ya me duele la espalda y el cuello..


----------



## J2C (Oct 5, 2022)

.


Merendamos ó merendamos ???​
.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 5, 2022)

Chsseeeeeeee.... . . . . . . .  . . . . . . 

 🐑🦌🐐🐖🐏🦬🐫🐃🐈🐄 🔔🔔


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 5, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Merendamos ó merendamos ???​
> .


!Sigo descindo que NO es una sinples "merenda" y SI un banquete conpleto !
!Saludos desde Grasil!


----------



## J2C (Oct 5, 2022)

.


Ando mirando Disco Rígido de 1TB

Y no se si comprar:

- Seagate Barracuda 8.7K
- Western Digital Purple 7200rpm 10.6K
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Blue 7200rpm 8.6K
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Blanco (White) 7200rpm 8.6K

Aunque.... son todos SATA III y no recuerdo que SATA tengo en esta pc



Que kondena !!!!

.


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Sigo descindo que NO es una sinples "merenda" y SI un banquete conpleto !
> !Saludos desde Grasil!



En ese caso don Garoto invite a algún/algunos amigo/s que lo acompañe/n !!!!




.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 5, 2022)

*Buenas Noches 💤😪😴 !!!! *

🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️👋👋👋


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 5, 2022)

Me entraron hasta escalofríos... 


Oculto: Rompehuesos











A mí me suena igual desde la cintura hasta el cuello sólo con levantar la rodilla al pecho.. 
Como una carraca.. 🤣🤣


----------



## J2C (Oct 5, 2022)

.


Don Pincha mire a su amigo










.



Hasta mañana . . . . . . .  !!!!*!!!*!!!!​



.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2022)

*¡ Buenos días !   *


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 6, 2022)

*Buen día tengan ustedes..*los que madrugan para mover los engranajes que mueven el mundo. 👍 💪


Salud😷s.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 6, 2022)

🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  👋  👋  👋


----------



## J2C (Oct 6, 2022)

.



Buon giorno​

.


----------



## el_patriarca (Oct 6, 2022)

Buenos días


----------



## Axel31 (Oct 6, 2022)

Hola  👋  👋


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2022)

*Buen día , tomando mate , no he almorzado ni he trabajado *


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 6, 2022)

Vengo a dejarles los planos de una máquina esotérica que cura el cáncer, la homosexualidad, la estupidez y hasta el acné.. 😉


----------



## J2C (Oct 6, 2022)

.


No será esta makina:

​

.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 6, 2022)

*Buenas Tardes 🤠 !!!! 

👋 👋 👋 🙋‍♂️ 🙋‍♂️ 🙋‍♂️ *


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 6, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Vengo a dejarles los planos de una máquina esotérica que cura el cáncer, *la homosexualidad*, la estupidez y hasta el acné.. 😉


Ten cuidado ahi compañero. Quien te habla es uno

En fin... *bona tarda*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2022)

Hello 🧊 !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2022)

No sapa naranja ?


----------



## J2C (Oct 6, 2022)

.



Hasta mañana . . . . . . . . . . . . . . *.* . . .​

.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2022)

Bye


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 7, 2022)

Buen día tengan todos los que estén están o estariasen......abstenerse ofendiditos 🙄... 


Salud😷s.


----------



## Axel31 (Oct 7, 2022)

Buenos dias  👋


----------



## el_patriarca (Oct 7, 2022)

Buenos días


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 7, 2022)

*¡ Buenos días niños & demaces entes !   *


----------



## J2C (Oct 7, 2022)

.




Muy buenos días !!!!*!!!!!!*!!!!​


.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 7, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!Realmente é katerina a boa, pero muuuuuy boa(buena)! , Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
!Saludos desde Grasil!


----------



## J2C (Oct 7, 2022)

.

Daniel mira detenidamente el espejo de Muy 



.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2022)

*Buen día !*

Espejito mágico dime tu ?




P.D.: dijo que yo era el mas fulero  😨


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 7, 2022)

Buenas tarde, no veas que timbres en la portería.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 7, 2022)

*Buenas Tardes de Viernes Feriado (Argentina )  !!!!  😎 

🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️👋👋👋*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2022)

🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  👋  👋  👋


----------



## J2C (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2022)

Kquiubvoles ? Kqueonda ?


----------



## Axel31 (Oct 7, 2022)

Hola  👋


----------



## J2C (Oct 7, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Kquiubvoles ? Kqueonda ?



Senoidal ???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2022)

Caramba carambolas . . . Tengo la onda atascada

De puro peo , gas , flato , acabo de arreglar un Admiral Smart tv TLC3202A lleeeeeeeeno de cacarachas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> De puro peo , gas , flato , acabo de arreglar un Admiral Smart tv TLC3202A lleeeeeeeeno de cacarachas


💨💨💨💨🪳🪳


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 7, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Caramba carambolas . . . Tengo la onda atascada
> 
> De puro peo , gas , flato , acabo de arreglar un Admiral Smart tv TLC3202A lleeeeeeeeno de cacarachas


🤢🤮😠😒🦶🦗

Todavía está en cuarentena el lcd Samsung con cucas en la terraza 🤣 ya he perdido la cuenta de los años.. 🤔
Lo curioso es que tengo uno igual con los Led mal pero no saque tiempo para  ver el estado de los del cucarachero.. 🤢🤣
🪳🪳🪳🪳🪳🪳​
🪳🪳🪳🪳🪳🪳


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Todavía está en cuarentena el lcd Samsung con cucas en la terraza 🤣 ya he perdido la cuenta de los años.. 🤔
> Lo curioso es que tengo uno igual con los Led mal pero no saque tiempo para ver el estado de los del cucarachero.. 🤢🤣



2 x 1 urgenteeeee !


----------



## J2C (Oct 7, 2022)

.



A domani . . . . . . . . . . . >>> . *. . .* . <<<​

.


----------



## malesi (Oct 8, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhhhhhhh de ahí viene lo de senoidal  😆


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 8, 2022)

🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  👋  👋  👋


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 8, 2022)

A las güenas.. 
Les dejo algo relajante.. (abstenerse sensiblitos) 


Oculto: Relax












Salud😷s.


----------



## el_patriarca (Oct 8, 2022)

Buenos días


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2022)

Guenas


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2022)

*¡ Buenos mediodías !   *


----------



## J2C (Oct 8, 2022)

.




Buenas tardes ventosas !!!!!​

.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 8, 2022)

*Buenos Días !!!! 

🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️👋👋👋*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 8, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Buenas tardes ventosas !!!!


Ventosas son las que le haría en las t3t4s!!!!


----------



## J2C (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 8, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!Eso que es cair de la cama despues de un fuerte sueño , jajajajajajajajajaja !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2022)

Bengo de comer asau , no bua probar la empanada    🤷‍♂️


----------



## J2C (Oct 8, 2022)

.




Hasta mañana . . . . . . . > *.* <​


.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 9, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> . . . . . . . > *.* <
> ​
> 
> 
> .


!Alén de hermosa y riquissima esa chica aun sape leer en Español , Jajajajajajajajajajaja!


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> A las güenas..
> Les dejo algo relajante.. (abstenerse sensiblitos)
> 
> 
> ...


Ese medico hay mas arriba de tonto NO tiene es nada , mire su Videos postados por la Red Internet , todas su pacientes son jueven chicas hermosas , delgadas que nin se si realmente sofren de algun malo de la espalda o de otro hueso cualquer.
Quiero veer ese tipo hacer lo mismo Video , peeeero  tratando de  *mi señora , una Elefoa de 100Kg* , Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Grasil!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2022)

*¡ Buenos días staff dominical de areno-dispersantes [Active_Mode_ON] !   *


----------



## J2C (Oct 9, 2022)

.



Muy buenos días !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​
.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 9, 2022)

Buen día de domingo a toros...


----------



## Axel31 (Oct 9, 2022)

Hola  👋


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 9, 2022)

🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊 👋👋👋


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2022)

Hola , hoy tocó ravioles con crema de leche y qusoerrallar . . .  toca siesta digestiva


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 9, 2022)

*Buenas Tardes !!!! 😛

👋👋👋🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️*


----------



## J2C (Oct 9, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hola , hoy tocó ravioles con crema de leche y qusoerrallar . . .  toca siesta digestiva



Fue acompañada por al menos un siestero ???


.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2022)

Si si , luego café siestero con postre de manzanas siestero y otro de crema , frutillas y Oreo siestero 

Me negué acogiéndome a la enmienda del feriado largo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 9, 2022)

🤔.... 🤔..... 🤭


🙄🙄🙄


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2022)

Pareze kue no sapa naranja naranja y maniana es feriadete


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 9, 2022)

Algunos tenemos cosas que hacer... 


Ver vídeos de gatitos o herramientas caseras... ​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2022)

Voy a ver la 8ª de "La casa del Dragón"


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 9, 2022)

Todas esas seies me dan un poco de alergía... 
Mi norma es ver, tanto películas como series, cuando las ponen varios años después.... y sobe todo *gratis*... 😝

No he visto ni las torres esas, ni el anillo ese, ni las starwars nuevas....


----------



## J2C (Oct 9, 2022)

.


Hasta mañana . . . . . . . . . >>>> . . . . . . . . . . <<<<



.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2022)

Sabe tocar guitarra , sabe hacer la ranita


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 10, 2022)

🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  👋  👋  👋


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 10, 2022)

Buen día señores(as, is, os, us) del galli....arenero este.. 


Salud😷s.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2022)

Buen día feriadete , ideal para rascarse el hombro


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 10, 2022)

*Buen comienzo de semana* 

*Increíble*


----------



## J2C (Oct 10, 2022)

.


Muy buenos días​
.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2022)

*¡ Buenos días staff feriadístico de areno-dispersantes !   *


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 10, 2022)

Pues parece ser que aquí también es feriado.. Lo aprendí por las malas 🤣

Me voy al centro médico a reclamar cita de meses y me dicen "hoy es fiesta, ayer era "San Cervantes" y lo han pasado a hoy"... . 🤦‍♂️


----------



## el_patriarca (Oct 10, 2022)

Buenos días


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 10, 2022)

*Buenas Tardes 🤠 !!!!

🙋‍♂️  🙋‍♂️  🙋‍♂️  👋  👋  👋  *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2022)

Cumplí como corresponde con el feriadete y me rasqué bien el hombrete


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 10, 2022)

Buenas tarde también de mi parte, en este lunes que parece domingo XD


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 10, 2022)

Yo no, aproveche para estar al dia con el taller


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 10, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Muy buenos días​
> .


!Si una ya es bueno , dos juntas entonses es en lo minimo Genial , Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!



DOSMETROS dijo:


> "Sabe tocar guitarra , sabe hacer la ranita"


!Seguramente sape hacer cosas ricas que hasta Dios duda , Jajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Grasil!


----------



## J2C (Oct 10, 2022)

.



Hasta mañana !!!!*!!!!!*!!!!​


.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2022)

Mejoramos la fábrica de empanadas ,  a la anterior le faltaba masa , se le desbordaba el relleno


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2022)

*¡ Buenos NO feriadísticos días !   *


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 11, 2022)

Buenos dias, hoy no hay excusas  


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mejoramos la fábrica de empanadas ,  a la anterior le faltaba masa , se le desbordaba el relleno



O sea que eran catamarqueñas con mucha papa


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 11, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Todas esas seies me dan un poco de alergía...
> Mi norma es ver, tanto películas como series, cuando las ponen varios años después.... y sobe todo *gratis*... 😝
> 
> No he visto ni las torres esas, ni el anillo ese, ni las starwars nuevas....


Igual.
La última que ví es breaking bad, porque la pasaron por aire.
Ese señor de los diminutivos de ano, ni te molestes.
Los 3 capítulos iguales.
Comienzan con una misión, que sigue con un viaje que incluye algunas peleas, que termina en una batalla que están a punto de perder y justo ahí aparece alguna deidad que los salva.(ver "Deus ex Machina")
Para colmo 3 horas cada uno.
Nunca recuperaré esas 9 horas.🙄

😖

😭







Anoche me regalaron un cuarto de sandía.
Muy congelada y me iba a hacer mal...


A la olla!!

Me la olvidé, y se quemó bastante bien🙄

Un gusto a quemado muy fuerte.

Pero entre eso y no ponerle nada a las tostadas......🙄





😆


Salú a la barra.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 11, 2022)

*Buenos Días Post-rascada !!!! 🤩

👋👋👋🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2022)

Buen día , yaes martes y ai que tr4b4k4r c4r4j0 !


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 11, 2022)

Buenas ¿Qué tal colegas en este tardío arranque de semana XD?


----------



## J2C (Oct 11, 2022)

.



Muy buenas tardes​


.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 11, 2022)

Buen día susodichos... 😀

Mañana festivo.. 🙃 

Salud😷s.


----------



## J2C (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 11, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!Con un trazeiro riquississimo  deses "Muy buenas tardes" es POCO , mejor decindo "Muy Ejelentes Tardes" , Jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Grasil!


----------



## J2C (Oct 11, 2022)

.



A domani !!!!!!!!!​

.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 12, 2022)

🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  👋  👋  👋


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 12, 2022)

Buen día señorías y merodeadores arenísticos... 

Gran despliegue hoy en la capital.. 
🚚🚔🚓🚑🏍️✈️🚀🪂🛩️🛶🚛🚒
🚜🚕🚗🏎️🚙

Salud😷s.


----------



## el_patriarca (Oct 12, 2022)

Buenos días


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2022)

*¡ Buenos días staff de areno dispersantes !   *

Primer exorcismo del día* "Is finished"🙏🙏🙏*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 12, 2022)

*Buenos dias arenospitos*

Donde se publican los diagrama de dudosa reputación


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> *Buenos dias arenospitos*
> 
> Donde se publican los diagrama de dudosa reputación


¿ Que taaan dudosa ?, algunos se publican *aquí*


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 12, 2022)

Buenos días bebedores empedernidos.
Hace tiempo que no estaba al foro y me doy cuenta que los nuevos aparte de no leer los temas se enojan y se ponen exigentes.

Yo no soy maestro ni doy clases en una escuela pero me preguntó si así también son los alumnos exigentes prepotentes e ignorantes 🤔.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 12, 2022)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Buenos días bebedores empedernidos.


Y nos trata de borrachos.


Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que taaan dudosa ?, algunos se publican *aquí*


Como una buena venosa XD... Ya lo publique ahí. Gracias


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 12, 2022)

Yo bebo mínimo 3 litros diarios...... de agua limpia y cristalina. 😊


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 12, 2022)

*Buenos Días ☀️☀️☀️ !!!! *

🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️👋👋👋


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2022)

*Buen día sus señorías, mantantirulirulá*



J2C dijo:


> .A.​



- Va a comer empanada ?
- Yo si !
- Yo no !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 12, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!Como sienpre las "doble-chicas" son muy bienvenidas !
!Saludos desde Grasil!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 12, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Como sienpre las "doble-chicas" son muy bienvenidas !
> !Saludos desde Grasil!



*Dany *no puedes con media y te quieres comer la docena entera.





Bueno a seguir trabajando.

Mira como limpia los rincones de abajo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Oct 12, 2022)

.




Hasta mañana . . . . . . . . . . >>> . . *.* . . <<<​

.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2022)

*¡ Buenos días staff de señores & señoritos areno-desparramadores !   *


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 13, 2022)

🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  👋  👋  👋


----------



## el_patriarca (Oct 13, 2022)

Buenos días


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 13, 2022)

Buenos días.les dejo una reflexión.

"De nada sirve tener la jofaina, si no acompaña...
El aguamanil"

Salú a la barra.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 13, 2022)

Buenos días areneros del juerves..


yosimiro dijo:


> "De nada sirve tener la jofaina, si no acompaña...
> El aguamanil"


Se me vinieron a la testa los tiempos de antaño, de sudor y polvo en el camino a lomos de mi Rocinante... 😁


Salud😷s.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2022)

Buen mediodíe a tod@exs

Saludes del niñe Dosme


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 13, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Saludes del niñe Dosme


No es un neeneee.... 😁
🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## J2C (Oct 13, 2022)

.




Buenos días ventosos​


.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2022)

Oiga Don ! . . .  que no se le Buelelampanada


----------



## J2C (Oct 13, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Oiga Don ! . . .  que no se le Buelelampanada



No se priocupe Don, que la empanada la tiene bien ubicada entre las dos ......


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 13, 2022)

😈😈😈😈🙄


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 13, 2022)

*Buenas Tardes 🤠 !!!!

👋  👋  👋  🙋‍♂️  🙋‍♂️  🙋‍♂️ *


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 13, 2022)

Hey..... ¿Cuándo le nombraron "cascarrabias crónico" a @Scooter ?

,🤣🤣🤣 No me había dado cuenta.


----------



## J2C (Oct 13, 2022)

.




A domani . . . . . . . . . . . >>> . . *. .* . . <<<​



.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 14, 2022)

🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  👋  👋  👋


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 14, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> 😈😈😈😈🙄


Ya ouvi hablar dese "Pen driver asesino" , y por que non un ejelente "regalo" para tu peor enemigo.
Creo que su principio de funcionamento sea basado en un conbersor DC/DC que eleve la tensión de 5V disponible en la porta USB para un nivel bien mas elevado ,  carga un ( o varios en paralelo) supercapacitor multicapas y devolve esa "Alta Tensión" por lo barramento de datos freiando todos los CIs que porventura si quedan conectados a ese bendicto barramento o sea toda la puebre  tarjeta madre!
!Portanto aca si queda la moraleja : !OJO ao Piojo! nunca conecten un "Pen-Driver" de origen desconocida o dudosa  en tu equipo o puedes quedarse sin el para sienpre!
!Saludos desde Grasil!


----------



## el_patriarca (Oct 14, 2022)

Buenos días


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 14, 2022)

Buenos días areneros del viernes pre.... 



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Portanto aca si queda la moraleja : !OJO ao Piojo! nunca conecten un "Pen-Driver" de origen desconocida o dudosa en tu equipo o puedes quedarse sin el para sienpre!


Claaro.. Hay que conectarlo en el equipo de tu henemigo.... 🤔 O tu cuñao... 😏


Salud😷s.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 14, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> "Claaro.. Hay que conectarlo en el equipo de tu henemigo.... 🤔 O tu cuñao... "


!Si cuñao fuese una buena "cosa" NO comezaria con "cu#@" , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Grasil!


----------



## J2C (Oct 14, 2022)

.



Buon giorno !*!!*!​

.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Oct 14, 2022)

Bonísimo!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2022)

*¡ Buenos mediodías preferiadísticos !   *


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 14, 2022)

Voy a remojarme los pies y vuelvo..


----------



## malesi (Oct 14, 2022)

Creo que el Cero


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2022)

Le va a doler la garganta


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 14, 2022)

*Buenas Tardes Tardías !!!! 🌆

👋👋👋🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️*


----------



## J2C (Oct 14, 2022)

.



Until tomorrow . . . . . . . >> ! <<​

.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 15, 2022)

🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  👋  👋  👋


----------



## Axel31 (Oct 15, 2022)

Hola  👋


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2022)

Hello  Sabadete nubladete


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 15, 2022)

Güenas... A todos sin escepción. 😊

Sábado sabadete.... Fantasma fantasmete.. 🙄 🕺


Salud😷s.


----------



## el_patriarca (Oct 15, 2022)

Buenos días


----------



## malesi (Oct 15, 2022)

Buenas a todos y todas yyyyyyyyyyyy Sabado sabadete


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2022)

*¡ Buenos casi mediodías staff de señores & señoritos areno-aportantes !   *


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 15, 2022)

Se nota que es sábado jajaja..





 
Cena típica española. 😋


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 15, 2022)

*Buenas Noches !!!! 🌃

🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️👋👋👋

*


----------



## capitanp (Oct 15, 2022)

buenas , miren esta chica como repara su tv


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 15, 2022)

capitanp dijo:


> buenas , miren esta chica como repara su tv


Esa chica cantaba "raro"...





 Imagino que Sony aprovechó el tirón de la famosa para su spot. También había documentales de la fabricación y control de los tv Sony.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 15, 2022)

Por acá, hace tiempo...., HITACHI también !!!!!


----------



## J2C (Oct 15, 2022)

.


Rorschach esa fue en 1982 y duro pocos días si mal no recuerdo, fue prohibida por "Tijera" Tato !!!!!



.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 15, 2022)

Ahi va otra de Hitachi ....


----------



## J2C (Oct 15, 2022)

.


La Bebota que siempre estaba cargada según el Pai Alberto !!!​

.
Aqui esta la data que solo duró  2 días la primera publicidad, la de la playa:

*En 1981 hiciste una publicidad que nunca salió, fue censurada por la dictadura. ¿De qué era?*

—Salió, pero duró dos días nada más. Era de un televisor donde éramos cinco chicas en la playa. Jóvenes, lindas, en bikini. Teníamos lindos cuerpos. Y no sé qué pasó, no había nada sexual ni pornográfico, era sensual. Pero la gente empezó a enfocarse en mi cola.



.


----------



## J2C (Oct 15, 2022)

.





Hasta mañana , , , , , , , , , , < < + > >​


.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2022)

*¡ Buenos & dominicales días staff de areno-dispersantes !   *

Ya lograron ponerme de mal humor, y eso que el día recién comienza 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## malesi (Oct 16, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *¡ Buenos & dominicales días staff de areno-dispersantes !  *
> 
> Ya lograron ponerme de mal humor, y eso que el día recién comienza 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️



Lo segundo  no me lo creo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 16, 2022)

🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  👋  👋  👋


----------



## malesi (Oct 16, 2022)

No me dió tiempo de ponerlo, en algún sitio que no quiero acordarme 😆😆😆      😆


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Lo segundo  no me lo creo


Y en parte es *TU *culpa 🤷‍♂️ *(Don perfecto)*


----------



## malesi (Oct 16, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y en parte es *TU *culpa 🤷‍♂️ *(Don perfecto)*


Lo pensé después, ya no me voy a meter en historias raras
Te he visto reirte @Pinchavalvulas 😆


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 16, 2022)

Cada vez me sorprende más la mala ortografía generalizada del personal y en concreto de los estudiantes.. 😲😠
Las "haches" parece ser que no existen, las "uve" son "be", se forman palabras nuevas "arrejuntando" sílabas con otras sílabas o plabras, etc, etc..

*Buenos días dominicales domingueros removedores de arenas y escritores eclépticos... *


Salud😷s.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 16, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!Sinplesmente ,* EJELENTE* , hermossissima y riquissima chica , *nota 11* ( es que nota 10 en ese caso es POCO ) !
!Saludos desde Grasil!


----------



## el_patriarca (Oct 16, 2022)

Buenos días


----------



## Axel31 (Oct 16, 2022)

Hola  👋


----------



## J2C (Oct 16, 2022)

.



 . . . .  . . . . ​




.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 16, 2022)

Que gente más incívica hay por aquí, tiran cualquier cosa por las calles.. 


Y aquí está uno, contribuyendo con el buen hacer y estar, limpiando el mundo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 16, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!Esa rubia me recorda la cantante Norteamericana "Madonna" ,Jajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Grasil!


----------



## J2C (Oct 16, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Esa rubia me recorda la cantante Norteamericana "Madonna" ,Jajajajajajajajajaja!
> !Saludos desde Grasil!



A mi me hace recordar a Flor de Loto !!!!


.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 16, 2022)

Buenas Tardes 🤠 !!!!  🌇 

🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️👋👋👋


----------



## malesi (Oct 16, 2022)

Se acabó lo bueno, en unas horas a trabajarrrrrr


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 16, 2022)

Ese albañíl ya tenía que estar jubilado...
AC125 ya andaba escalando andamios cuando yo era un mocoso que jugaba a las canicas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 16, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Ese albañíl ya tenía que *estar jubilado...
> AC125 ya andaba escalando andamios* cuando yo era un mocoso que jugaba a las canicas.


!Ya descir casi lo mismo , peeero como  adelantaste ...........jajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Grasil!


----------



## J2C (Oct 16, 2022)

.



A domani , , , , , , , , , , > > *!* < <​

.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 16, 2022)

Alguno sabría decirme que bicho es este?





__





						Cargando...
					





					buenosairesconnect.com
				



Para mí es un churrinche, pero no tengo una gran cultura ornitología.
Sucede que rescaté algo muy parecido a eso.
Y quiero saber la especie para saber que alimentación proporcionarle.
Igual imagino que pequeños insectos, el bichito no debe pesar ni 5 gr.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 17, 2022)

Ya está, identificado, colibrí.
Por el metabolismo que tiene, va a ser muy difícil de cuidar.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 17, 2022)

*Buenos días areneros* laburiosos del Lúnes.. 



yosimiro dijo:


> Ya está, identificado, colibrí.
> Por el metabolismo que tiene, va a ser muy difícil de cuidar.


Por mi experiencia de rescatador de polluelos, lo único que se consigue sacar adelante son las aves "cosmopolitas", gorriones, cuervos, urracas o aquellos que se críen en nuestra zona acostumbrados a la interacción con el ser humanoide.. 
De pequeños y adolescentes solíamos rescatar polluelos (pelachos los decían en catalán), la mayoría gorriones, caídos del nido y se críaban bien con pan y harina para pollos mezclada con leche o agua. Cuando crecían volaban libres y algunos acudían cuando los llamaba imitando sus "chirridos". 
También criamos tórtolas (la prima esbelta de la paloma) rescatadas de polluelos. 
Y una liebre comecables   

Salud😷s.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2022)

*¡ Buenos días staff de ornitólogos del arenero ! *



yosimiro dijo:


> Alguno sabría decirme que bicho es este?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------👆👆


----------



## el_patriarca (Oct 17, 2022)

Buenos días


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 17, 2022)

*Buen día y buen comienzo de semana*


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 17, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *¡ Buenos días staff de ornitólogos del arenero ! *
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------👆👆


Si, si.
No podía ver el nombre completo del archivo en el celu, y en la PC no tengo wifi.
Siempre me consideré anti MS.
Pero el lenguaje PC es mucho más claro y amigable que el de Android.
Esto en la PC no me pasaba.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 17, 2022)

Ja... Y luego ponen videos en tutubo reparando golpes o roces a base de frotar o apretar..... 🙄


----------



## J2C (Oct 17, 2022)

.



Muy buenos días​

.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> A domani , , , , , , , , , , > > *!* < <​


Terribles ANCAS!!!!!!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 17, 2022)

🦙🦙🦙 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2022)

*Weeeenaaas !*


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 17, 2022)

*Buenas Tardes !!!! 

🙋‍♂️  🙋‍♂️  🙋‍♂️  👋  👋  👋*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 17, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> *Buenas Tardes !!!!
> 
> 🙋‍♂️  🙋‍♂️  🙋‍♂️  👋  👋  👋*



Si que es buena


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Si que es buena



Buena trabajadora


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 17, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Buena trabajadora


!Ejelente trabajadora , ya si queda contratada para servicio extra!
!Saludos desde Grasil!


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Ja... Y luego ponen videos en tutubo reparando golpes o roces a base de frotar o apretar..... 🙄


!Puedo veer en los Videos de Tutube  que la "moda" actual es usar guantes antiestacticos , Jajajajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## J2C (Oct 17, 2022)

.



Hasta mañana, , , , , , , , , , > > *¡* < <​


.
-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2022)

Según la primera imagen ... la canilla le chorrea 🤦‍♀️ :


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Según la primera imagen ... la canilla le chorrea 🤦‍♀️ :


Le gotea el sapito....


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 18, 2022)

*Buen día *señoritos del arenal...



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Puedo veer en los Videos de Tutube  que la "moda" actual es usar guantes antiestacticos , Jajajajajajajajajajaja!


Decía mi tía "culo veo culo quiero"...
Al principio habia uno o dos pero el ser humano es envidioso por naturaleza y si ve algo ese algo lo quiere 🤤🤤

Y algunos usan guantes para alta fundición jaja...jaja
Gato con guante no caza..

Salud😷s.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 18, 2022)

🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  👋  👋  👋


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2022)

*¡ Buenos días señores areno-dispersantes !   *


----------



## el_patriarca (Oct 18, 2022)

Buenos días


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 18, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> "Gato con guante* no caza*.."


!Suerte del , "quien si queda de fuera quieres adentrar , ya quien si queda adentro quieres salir" , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Grasil!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2022)

*Vuen dai a todos los arrejuntadores de mugre letrónica reparable y sha no reparable . . .  o sea mugreeee   *


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 18, 2022)

*Buenos y comenzado marte.
*


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Le gotea el sapito....



Hablamos de esta variedad de empanada tiernita y jugosa madre mía se me hace agua la trompa


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 18, 2022)

😗😗😚😝😈😹


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2022)

Gato Pimba !


----------



## J2C (Oct 18, 2022)

.


Buenas tardes


.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2022)

Aunque ponga cara confortable . . .  tiene friiiiioooo , apapuchemosla puicita


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 18, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aunque ponga cara confortable . . .  tiene friiiiioooo , apapuchemosla puicita


Lindo cuando joven en el barrio estaban duros los timbres


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 18, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Lindo cuando joven en el barrio estaban duros los timbres


Hermosissima canción , zatamente a 41 años atraz un verdadero sucesso Top 10 de la Billboard Norte Americana y logo despues tanbien en Europa.
!Saludos desde Grasil!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 18, 2022)

Sin duda unos de los mejores vocalista.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 18, 2022)

*Buenas Noches !!!! 🌃

🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️👋👋👋*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2022)

Chaucha , me buaplastarlalmohada viendo alguna peli


----------



## J2C (Oct 18, 2022)

.



A domani , , , , , , , , , , > > *=* < <​

.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2022)

Aprovecho la publicidad ... no se puede hacer ring raje


----------



## el_patriarca (Oct 19, 2022)

Buenos días


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2022)

🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  👋  👋  👋


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 19, 2022)

Buen día señores del abismo arenal..

Hoy tocó visita al oftalmólogo y al "almacen" de batablancas...

Hace más de una semana que se me hizo 💩 el mecanismo de la ventanilla del coche, me dijeron que me llamarían para el presupuesto y todavía estoy esperando...... Al menos me bloquearon la ventanilla con unos cartones 🙄🙄


Salud😷s.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 19, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> 😗😗😚😝😈😹


!Ese video arriba conproba la teoria que "assonbración (fantasmas) sape bien para quien aparece" , si ese gato fuese mio a esa hora ya teria pasado a una "vida mejor"  ,Jajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Grasil!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2022)

Buenos días sus señorías  . . .  utospicos de Miércoles   . . .  sigan utopicando sus vidasy no las ajenas


----------



## J2C (Oct 19, 2022)

.



Muy buenos días​

.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2022)

Biene con monio de regalo y marisopa voladora


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 19, 2022)

*Buenos Días Arenófilos !!!! 

👋👋👋🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 19, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Al menos me bloquearon la ventanilla con unos cartones 🙄🙄


Debe ser argentino, mandadle un saludo de mi parte. 


DOSMETROS dijo:


> sigan utopicando sus vidasy no las ajenas


Y donde esta lo divertido. Tu eres de los que de chico jugaban al ringraje en su propia casa


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 19, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Ese video arriba conproba la teoria que "assonbración (fantasmas) sape bien para quien aparece" , si ese gato fuese mio a esa hora ya teria pasado a una "vida mejor"  ,Jajajajajajajajajaja!
> !Saludos desde Grasil!


De adolescente leí que a los gatos no les gusta que silbes y si lo haces te callan.. 🙄
Hice la prueba con mis gatos y no pasó nada. Deducción... Mis gatos no sabían leer y el gato del video sí y leyó el mismo libro que yo.. 😝🤣🤣🤣🤣



Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Debe ser argentino, mandadle un saludo de mi parte.


Al menos puso dos taruguitos de cartón, lo normal es un destornillador. 🙄🤣🤣


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 19, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> "Hice la prueba con mis gatos y no pasó nada.* Deducción : ..."*


*"Assonbración (fantasmas) sape bien para quien aparece"*


----------



## J2C (Oct 19, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> *"Assonbración (**fantasmas**) sape bien para quien aparece"*



👆 . . . .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Y donde esta lo divertido. Tu eres de los que de chico jugaban al ringraje en su propia casa



Con la niñera . . .  hasta que la despidieron 😭


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 19, 2022)

Los gatos *NO* responden a su nombre y las cotorras fantasmas  pues *SI*


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con la niñera . . .  hasta que la despidieron 😭


y claro le habrás gastado las pilas al timbre tanto tocar, normal


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 19, 2022)

En mi caso, yotuve una gata que se llamaba Cleopatra* y cuando la llamaba venía y creo que ha sido la única hembra que me ha hecho caso en mi vida....  . . . . . . . . . . . .   

* La tenía enseñada a que si la llamaba alguien que no fuera yo no hiciese caso.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 19, 2022)

YO tenia una gata que te sacaba dinero por arte de magia y *NO* estoy presumiendo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> y claro le habrás gastado las pilas al timbre tanto tocar, normal



Noooo , le gasté los timbres


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Noooo , le gasté los timbres


Seee....la lengua tiene ese efecto...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2022)

Lenguaegato  🐱


----------



## J2C (Oct 19, 2022)

.



Hasta mañana , , , , , , , , , , < < < % > > >​


.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 20, 2022)

🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊 👋👋👋


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 20, 2022)

🖖 👋👋👋👋☝️👋


🧂*U 2️⃣ ... **😷*


----------



## el_patriarca (Oct 20, 2022)

Buenos días


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2022)

*¡ Buenos areno-días staff de des-acomodadores !   *


----------



## el_patriarca (Oct 20, 2022)

Acabo de "reparar" una impresora. No hice absolutamente nada. solo la abrí y no vi nada extraño aparte de polvo. Soplé, giré unos engranajes y voilá.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2022)

Le echaste el polvo . . .   . . .  la manoseaste . . . 








J2C dijo:


> , , < < < % > > >



Con esas patas sucias no sube a mi cama . . .  será tonces de dorapa


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 20, 2022)

Los beneficios de esta profesión que tantas alegrías te da... 😎😋


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 20, 2022)

Se viene el agua y yo🥱


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con esas patas sucias no sube a mi cama . . .  será tonces de dorapa


Te veo incomodo si ella mide 1,60mts *El famoso tronanuca *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Se viene el agua y yo🥱
> 
> Te veo incomodo si ella mide 1,60mts *El famoso tronanuca *



Nada que un viejo cajón de agua soda no resuelva  🤣 😂


----------



## malesi (Oct 20, 2022)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Acabo de "reparar" una impresora. No hice absolutamente nada. solo la abrí y no vi nada extraño aparte de polvo. Soplé, giré unos engranajes y voilá.


¿La suerte del novato?     😆  😆  😆  😆       😆  😆  😆  😆  😆


----------



## el_patriarca (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## malesi (Oct 20, 2022)

Buenas a todos y todas, por decir algo hoy llueve en horizontal vamos que te pones de agua hasta las narices.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 20, 2022)

Un aire que pa qué... 
Un calabobos tol día.... 

Y yo que tengo la caló.... 🙄


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 20, 2022)

*Buenas Tardes 🤠  !!!!

🙋‍♂️  🙋‍♂️  🙋‍♂️  👋  👋  👋 *


----------



## J2C (Oct 20, 2022)

.


sedrat saneuB​
.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2022)

Lo tiene roto . . .  ah , no , solo desatado


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2022)

Ofertón de la Fogonazo INC. *solo *para los miembros del Foro


----------



## J2C (Oct 20, 2022)

.



Hasta mañana​

.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 21, 2022)

🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  👋  👋  👋


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 21, 2022)

Buenos días areneros del (un día cualquiera de la semana) con ganas de desparramar disparates variopintos.


Salud😷s.


----------



## el_patriarca (Oct 21, 2022)

Buenos días


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 21, 2022)

*Buenos Días !!!! 

🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️👋👋👋*


----------

